# Are you Gay, Straight, or BiSexual?



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

How do you feel your personality type influences this?

Do any of you think there are more types in a certain kind of sexuality?

Personally I straddle the fence. I love men and women. Probably about 60% women and 40% men though really  I am more attracted to women psychologically and physically but all my relationships have been with men. I've been with the same INTJ guy for almost 8 years and we have a child together. It's been pretty rocky.

What is your situation?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Straight. Even though I can occasionally find some attraction to a guy (mostly mentally), I realize that I really don't have much interest in men.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Straight, but I still have the ability to know what an attractive guy is or admit 'man crushes'


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Uhhh...mostly straight (if there is such a thing lol). I generally am more interested in men than women, but I do occasionally find a woman whom I am very attracted to. Luckly for me, whenever I do find one of these rare women, they are usually interested in me too.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd say that I'm mostly gay as I'm emotionally and mentally as well as physically attracted to women and it feels more right for me. But I may be bisexual. 
The only way that I think my personality would have affected this is that I'm completely open to anything.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Nyx said:


> I'd say that I'm mostly gay as I'm emotionally and mentally as well as physically attracted to women and it feels more right for me. But I may be bisexual.
> The only way that I think my personality would have affected this is that I'm completely open to anything.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Like I said, I'm straight because I'm interested in women. But that doesn't mean I'm not open to dating a man if the circumstance was right. I suppose that means I'm bisexual but most people simply think 50-50 when they think bi. I also consider myself straight because I don't want my guy friends feeling awkward around me, even though I have zero interest in them.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

70% straight 30% pansexual


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm straight, though I don't I'm not sure if that has anything to do with my type.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Unknown. I'm heterocurious, bicurious and pancurious. I'm probably 60% attracted to women or female-identified persons.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I consider myself straight although I find women attractive (a lot) and I like/would like to make out with a girl. :wink:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Straight! But I love to look at girls and decide whether they're hot or not, mostly to be jealous of em :tongue:


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

Straight, even though i did mention at other forums that i might be bi. i do find some woman are really attractive, but to have a romantic feelings or much more than that.. i don't think so.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm completely straight. I just couldn't imagine being with anything other than a woman


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I'm completely straight. I just couldn't imagine being with anything other than a woman


Ditto. I can't imagine ever being attracted to a woman. Men are just way too hot!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Hetero......


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

^that......


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Fira said:


> I consider myself straight although I find women attractive (a lot) and I like/would like to make out with a girl. :wink:


Fira I would make out with you in a second ; )

I feel like we should all be open to attraction.I would say I'm really straight but that's not saying I would never go for it if I had a strong connection and attraction to a women.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm usually almost exclusively attracted to women, though I am often attracted to trans, andro, etc., and now and then, a little into guys - at least some of them. I guess I'm usually more interested in the soul than its fleshy cage. Women are pretty awesome, though. I usually tell people I'm a lesbian, it's easier than having to explain the complexities of me.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm Bisexual, and i'd say a like girls better, but i really like charming gentlemen!


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

None. I'm pansexual ^^; Though I do lean more on the straight side of things.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a really inefficient thread without a poll, so as a corrective measure I did a count. Up until this point we have...

*Straight:* 21 [including myself]
*Homosexual:* 4
*Bisexual:* 5
*Other:* 2


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm probably 95% straight. There are times I wish I was gay, though I have heard from gay friends that it's no easier.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm Straight.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Straight as. :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm.... something weird.

On a technicality I am completely straight because I somehow ended up in a girl body. I am mostly into androgynous or feminine males. They can look like anything they want on the outside, but they have to have a certain kind of vibe. I have never had a sexual attraction to a female, nor have I ever been attracted to a macho male.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

feefafo said:


> Everyone's bisexual deep down.
> :laughing:


That's what my mom tried to tell me, but I'm not. Women never seem to have the right feel to them. 








This does absolutely nothing for me.

I mean, it's kind of sweet, but it doesn't turn me on, even slightly.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess I'm a little pansexual. Those lady boys from Asian can be pretty freaking hot. I've had my fair share of Asian lady boy fantasies.:laughing:









Yes, that used to be a man.:laughing:


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

^ I was kinda just imagining a random penis just popping out :crying: Wow...

Anyways, I'm around...90% gay? I just don't feel attracted to women. But then again, I'd rather have 10 slaves serving me and no sex, than sex and no slaves. 

So, I'd rather choose to get married to my couch, and a potato.

Then I can become Mr Couch Potato.

But then I'm cheating :mellow:


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

Straight as an arrow.


----------



## RiverINXP (Apr 20, 2010)

DecayisinevitableisISFP said:


> Personally I straddle the fence. I love men and women. Probably about 60% women and 40% men though really  I am more attracted to women psychologically and physically but all my relationships have been with men. I've been with the same INTJ guy for almost 8 years and we have a child together. It's been pretty rocky.


Are you me?

This describes me almost perfectly. The only difference is that I've been with my INTJ guy 5 years instead of 8.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im Gay, ENFJ, because of my need to assimilate and get along with everyone I have never really had a problem with my sexuality... other then the normal "being raised in a religious household" 

I wake up every morning fortunate of who i am.


----------



## Rusalka (Dec 30, 2009)

75% straight... 25% bisexual I guess. It depends on the day, and how confident I'm feeling.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait, I think I wanna change my answer. Currently 5 on the Kinsey Scale... was a 6 most of my life, but swung to a 4 for a while after a breakup recently - I guess to a certain extent, my sexuality is fluid and flexible.

For reference:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Id be 1 or 2 on that scale.


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

Straight as a...ahhh.....everyone's taken all of them! :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

100% straight but I'll still try anything once.

I doubt type has to do with it but since I don't know mine I can't say much more than that.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing against gay men I've just never thought about a guy in that way. When 100% of your free thought process is about women there is no room left to think about guys.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

DecayisinevitableisISFP said:


> How do you feel your personality type influences this?
> 
> Do any of you think there are more types in a certain kind of sexuality?
> 
> ...


The best is to believe there are no rules and no sexual orientation to life. Pleasure and communication is what sex is about...it's a very strange yet beautiful thing. 
I am bisexual, although I think I oscilate towards the lesbian side. But this past year of course it's gonna be a handicap to say I'm a true lesbian. I'm with a man.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

I've heard it said that ISTPs are often bisexual for whatever reason. 

I tried to do bisexual...don't ask me why. I thought I could pull it off. I've never felt what I feel for women with a man, it just doesn't come naturally to me.

I don't think that I make a great lesbian but I am one


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> Wait, I think I wanna change my answer. Currently 5 on the Kinsey Scale... was a 6 most of my life, but swung to a 4 for a while after a breakup recently - I guess to a certain extent, my sexuality is fluid and flexible.
> 
> For reference:


I'm a 4, maybe a 3 or 2. I oscilate to the gay side more than the straight


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe we are all multi-sexual.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Gaminegirlie said:


> I believe we are all multi-sexual.



I used to think this way. I think it's often true for people who are primarily hetero or may be a true 50/50 split or something close to it, but as I've gotten older I've come to realize that my brain is just wired differently.

It's not that I couldn't be with men. I have been. I just don't feel the spark, even with the BEST guy. I had one who would have done ANYTHING for me and i actually idi love him, but it just wasn't *there*. The physical aspect was pure drudgery, most of the time. I only truly enjoyed the sex when I was drunk, as is true with most men.

I do believe that people can successfully be bisexual though, but it's a different kind of wiring.Those of us who are truly homosexual are wired to be that way, those with wiring that gears them to be primarily heterosexual can experiment more successfully and pull of a bisexual orientation, IMO.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Straight as an arrow.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> I used to think this way. I think it's often true for people who are primarily hetero or may be a true 50/50 split or something close to it, but as I've gotten older I've come to realize that my brain is just wired differently.
> 
> It's not that I couldn't be with men. I have been. I just don't feel the spark, even with the BEST guy. I had one who would have done ANYTHING for me and i actually idi love him, but it just wasn't *there*. The physical aspect was pure drudgery, most of the time. I only truly enjoyed the sex when I was drunk, as is true with most men.
> 
> I do believe that people can successfully be bisexual though, but it's a different kind of wiring.Those of us who are truly homosexual are wired to be that way, those with wiring that gears them to be primarily heterosexual can experiment more successfully and pull of a bisexual orientation, IMO.


I don't know about brain iring and what not but the fact is that your skin has no eyes or brain. That's why you could probably enjoy it when drunk.

Even the so-called Hetero's would be able to have sex with people of the same sex given the same circumstances. Sometimes you have to ask, How do people have sex with animals (pardon me for going so far) 

I think at he end of the day people just make their choices, based on what they see or how they feel or possibly 'Brain-wiring' but when it comes down to sex, there is no line.

Well, so far I am highly attracted to guys but there have been one or two girls i said could marry :crazy:. I can't say i am bi-sexual. What would i call myself if i say, i woke up one morning and my dog was licking my feet it was so nice.but hey! :crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

To OP:
_Bisexual_ is not some special word with two capital letters.

Response:
I am straight.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm like 80% men 20% women. Like, some women are hot and I have/would hook up with them, but I'd only want to have a serious relationship with a man.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> Even the so-called Hetero's would be able to have sex with people of the same sex given the same circumstances.


No, as my soldier would refuse to march.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Filo said:


> No, as my soldier would refuse to march.


How would you know??


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Lesbian/Queer.

I prefer Queer actually, as I was married to a Transgendered/ Male to Female. 

I love women, I feel completed with a woman. I would have to say that I enjoy looking at attractive men, as one would look at a beautiful piece of art, but the idea of sex with one now makes me ill. I love to be friends with men, explore their brains, and talk to them, but that is as far as it goes.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't done any test on this but I'd probably be bouncing around 2 and 4 on that Kinsey Scale depending on the day.

It's pretty weird never knowing your sexual orientation. :\


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

But I feel rather sexually repressed for knowing mine 100%


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Filo said:


> Straight as an arrow.


Up a guy's ass


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> Up a guy's ass


I like to say that I'm "Straight as an arrow... a gay arrow. With rainbows and glitter."


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I'm either a 4 or 5 on the Kinsey scale, which is ****-leaning bisexual, but I've given up trying to "figure it out." I know I like both males and females to some degree or another, I see no reason to further categorize myself, though once again I lean towards other men.

As for my personality type, I don't think it's had much influence beyond one key area. My personality has probably had influence on the fact that I don't feel a need to further categorize myself, or to pigeonhole myself into a heterosexist society's conception of hetero, ****, OR bisexual "roles."


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

On the Kinsey, I would say that I'm probably a 2 or 3, but as I've never had sex this could well change. I'm fairly sure that my sexuality lies between 1 and 4 at the most.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Bisexual, I am slightly more attracted to women due to the emotional connection, and only have experience with women. But I have always been attracted to men as well.
When I was in my mid 20s I was finished with my denial of my attraction to men, and I was ready to start dating (and doing other things) with men. Then I met my future wife, the greatest woman ever. Now my hot man fantasies will stay just that, fantasies.
I rarely fantasize about women, but that is probably because I have been with women. I wonder if I had experience with both, which sex I would fantasize about more???
Too bad she isn't into MMF threesomes!


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

kindaconfused said:


> Bisexual, I am slightly more attracted to women due to the emotional connection, and only have experience with women. But I have always been attracted to men as well.
> When I was in my mid 20s I was finished with my denial of my attraction to men, and I was ready to start dating (and doing other things) with men. Then I met my future wife, the greatest woman ever. Now my hot man fantasies will stay just that, fantasies.
> I rarely fantasize about women, but that is probably because I have been with women. I wonder if I had experience with both, which sex I would fantasize about more???
> Too bad she isn't into MMF threesomes!


That is too bad. I think it's beautiful to see men love each other. I would probably dig that, perhaps much more than a one-on-one male/female thing.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

kindaconfused said:


> Too bad she isn't into MMF threesomes!


I don't understand that either, I think that would be the bee's knees :crazy:



rowingineden said:


> That is too bad. I think it's beautiful to see men love each other. I would probably dig that, perhaps much more than a one-on-one male/female thing.


Me too! I read manga and watch anime that involve 2 males all the time. There's something special about those that straight only ones don't have. I've thought about it and I'd like to participate in a MFM thing and watch them with each other too. I think that would be such a turn on :blushed:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> I've thought about it and I'd like to participate in a MFM thing and watch them with each other too. I think that would be such a turn on :blushed:


That is probably most guys dream as well just FMF.


----------



## alphaLeo (Sep 26, 2010)

Straight...I love women I think I was a lesbian in my former life:laughing:


----------



## wisefaery (Feb 14, 2010)

straight...though at times i am intellectually attracted to women.


----------

